# Compress fiberglass insulation for transport?



## eholmes77 (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a good deal on 480 square feet of used R-19 batts, and I need to fit them in my 4 x 8 utility trailer. Is there any problem with compressing them down with a tarp and ropes for a couple days until I get them where they're going? In my limited experience with insulation it seems like it's always compressed when I buy it and it fluffs right up with no problems.

Also, I'll be installing it into 10-inch floor joists. The insulation is 6 inches thick, so do I install it high in the cavity so it touches the bottom of the subfloor, or low so the bottom of the insulation is even with the bottom of the joists?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You shouldn't have any issues with compressing them temporarily. As to your other question, depends on the application. What type of floor are you insulating.


----------



## eholmes77 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's above an unfinished basement on a slab, and the floor above the joists I'm insulating is 3/4 plywood topped with 1/2 inch OSB. I'll probably put some pine boards down at some point - it's a rustic cabin so nothing fancy.


----------

